# Exercises you think are ****?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

A mate of mine thinks shrugs are utter bollocks

I think hyperextensions are useless, although that's probably posture related(long story)

Any exercises you refuse to do? Either cause you think they are useless or perhaps bad for you?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Anterior delt raises. The anterior delts get worked enough through most exercises, and the people working them are typically guys who clearly have neglected their lateral and posterior delts.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Dumbell pullover for the chest....on the odd occasion I'm made to do them I hate them although some swear by them!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Squats and dead lifts, who really needs them :whistling: .


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Barbell Shrugs. It's probably down to me doing them wrong mind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

bent over rowing , but only cause i ****ed my back up doing them and being cocky putting the weights back :tongue:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I found my old Bullworker in the attic a couple of weeks ago. I got it when I was a teenager and must have flitted it a dozen times over the years. Most useless piece of junk ever invented. The totally un-hench dude in the marketing pics should have given the game away:



So, my answer, any exercise with one of these things.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Bicep curls


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What about facepulls?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

sunn said:


> Dumbell pullover *for the chest*....on the odd occasion I'm made to do them I hate them although some swear by them!


does this same person make you do straight arm cable pushdowns for your chest too?

its a lat exercise


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> What about facepulls?


Facepulls are fantastic.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

kettle bell swings.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Glais said:


> kettle bell swings.


I disagree. They're excellent for extravagant masturbation techniques.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

rectus said:


> I disagree. They're excellent for extravagant masturbation techniques.


lol true but I don't go to the gym for that benefit


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Cardio, so boring.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Squatting on a ball


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

This is what I'm talking about


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Outer/inner thigh machine.

ESPECIALLY if you're male. Just squat ffs.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

XXVII said:


> Outer/inner thigh machine.
> 
> ESPECIALLY if you're male. Just squat ffs.


I wanted to say this u ruined it!!!  . Lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

XXVII said:


> Outer/inner thigh machine.
> 
> ESPECIALLY if you're male. Just squat ffs.


What do you mean "especially if you're male?". These machines are exclusively for women because they have abductors/adductors and men do not?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Flat bench heard a lot of pros recently saying how overrated they think it is, I have to agree, my chest has developed a lot since I stopped relying on them, I do just 4 sets now and don't go over 100kg


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

barbell rows.. hate them :/


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I wanted to say this u ruined it!!!  . Lol


Sowwie! Just had to be said.



rectus said:


> What do you mean "especially if you're male?". These machines are exclusively for women because they have abductors/adductors and men do not?


No... but whenever I see a male of one of these machines I always think "wtf are you doing". Just seems like feminine exercise, that's all.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ryda said:


> Flat bench heard a lot of pros recently saying how overrated they think it is, I have to agree, my chest has developed a lot since I stopped relying on them, I do just 4 sets now and don't go over 100kg


Yeah, I have found incline dumbbell rows much more beneficial for my chest development.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

XXVII said:


> No... but whenever I see a male of one of these machines I always think "wtf are you doing". Just seems like feminine exercise, that's all.


It depends if you're wearing high heels and a mini skirt while you're doing it. Though I don't ever recall seeing a pro-bodybuilder training video showing them using one of these machines, but they must do right? They want optimal leg development so I imagine they use EVERYTHING at their disposal.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

ryda said:


> Flat bench heard a lot of pros recently saying how overrated they think it is, I have to agree, my chest has developed a lot since I stopped relying on them, I do just 4 sets now and don't go over 100kg


I'm with you, just can't connect with bench press like I can with dumbbells.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> What about facepulls?


I'll go into a bit more detail here because I wouldn't ever omit face pulls from my workouts. Provided you perform them correctly they can help with posture problems that have occurred due to an unbalanced training programme e.g. predominately working on muscles you can see in the mirror. To fix this, face pulls are an excellent solution as they will strengthen up the posterior delts, traps, rhomboids and bring your shoulders back into a more healthier alignment.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

rectus said:


> I'll go into a bit more detail here because I wouldn't ever omit face pulls from my workouts. Provided you perform them correctly they can help with posture problems that have occurred due to an unbalanced training programme e.g. predominately working on muscles you can see in the mirror. To fix this, face pulls are an excellent solution as they will strengthen up the posterior delts, traps, rhomboids and bring your shoulders back into a more healthier alignment.


I've never even tried face pulls, always thought it was just another variation of rows. I've seen people at the gym use the lat pull down to do the exercise.

Is this the best way to do them?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Upright rows! Not done em for months shrugs with the barbell seems to be more effective for me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

XXVII said:


> Outer/inner thigh machine.
> 
> ESPECIALLY if you're male. Just squat ffs.


Its actually very good for hip mobility to move mega squat weights .


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> Its actually very good for hip mobility to move mega squat weights .


You learn something new every day. :thumb:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

XXVII said:


> I've never even tried face pulls, always thought it was just another variation of rows. I've seen people at the gym use the lat pull down to do the exercise.
> 
> Is this the best way to do them?


No. You want to use a rope on a cable machine, set it to just above shoulder height (though this can vary depending on who you read). Focus on pulling your elbows out and back, and bring the rope bell ends to your ears. The rope allows great range of motion and the ability to bring your scapula together and get a nice contraction. Don't go heavy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Facepulls are the most effective exercise to help keep RC and other delt muscles/tendons healthy .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sunn said:


> Dumbell pullover for the chest....on the odd occasion I'm made to do them I hate them although some swear by them!


This. Pullovers are utter bollox imo. I dont feel a thing dont get any real contraction whatsoever. Upright rows = danger. Cable pulldowns i also find crap, doesnt really do alot for me. I also dont do bench press. I spend more effort trying to keep the bar stable and level than i do lifting it. Bent over barbell rows are also crippling nomatter what weight or position i try.

I just mainly do deadlifts, seated rows, incline dumbell press and machine press. Overhead dumbells, squats (sometimes) and leg press, tricep work with the cable and preacher machine for billy biceps.

and my favourite is deadlifts and half way through the set i do a set of shrugs and then continue deading. Its pukka. My local gym only had 140kg of plates though which is not too sad when deadlifting for reps butni can shrug that about a billion times lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ryda said:


> *Upright rows*! Not done em for months shrugs with the barbell seems to be more effective for me


They're typically not recommended, so you're better off keeping them out of your training programme.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

XXVII said:


> You learn something new every day. :thumb:


I dont do them as my mangina is tight


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rectus said:


> No. You want to use a rope on a cable machine, set it to just above shoulder height (though this can vary depending on who you read). Focus on pulling your elbows out and back, and bring the rope bell ends to your ears. The rope allows great range of motion and the ability to bring your scapula together and get a nice contraction. Don't go heavy.


I do these lying flat on a bench below a high pulley. Takes all body movement out of the exercise...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

weighted hyper-extensions are awesome

i think up-right rows are the sh!ts


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

rectus said:


> No. You want to use a rope on a cable machine, set it to just above shoulder height (though this can vary depending on who you read). Focus on pulling your elbows out and back, and bring the rope bell ends to your ears. The rope allows great range of motion and the ability to bring your scapula together and get a nice contraction. Don't go heavy.





ewen said:


> Facepulls are the most effective exercise to help keep RC and other delt muscles/tendons healthy .


Cheers lads. I will try them out when I'm in the gym next. Better to implement them with a shoulder or back work out?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I do these lying flat on a bench below a high pulley. Takes all body movement out of the exercise...


Ooh good tip! Might have to try that. It should allow me to lift heavier without form degradation as my current form is getting worse as I'm trying to increase the weight.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rectus said:


> They're typically not recommended, so you're better off keeping them out of your training programme.


Ha whys that?

I actually thought to do some today just for a change but thought nah al stick to shrugs


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

XXVII said:


> Cheers lads. I will try them out when I'm in the gym next. Better to implement them with a shoulder or back work out?


I don't think it matters. It's more of a "finisher" exercise so just plonk it onto the end of your training session.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

XXVII said:


> Cheers lads. I will try them out when I'm in the gym next. Better to implement them with a shoulder or back work out?


I do them before any bodypart as they are light but build rear delts up over time aswell .


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ryda said:


> Ha whys that?
> 
> I actually thought to do some today just for a change but thought nah al stick to shrugs


Simply, shoulder impingement. You can modify it to make it more safer though, just take a wider grip and row up until your elbows are level with your shoulder (the typical upright row goes much higher). Much shorter range of motion, but safer.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

easier to name the ones worth doing as there are far too many crap ones people waste there time doing in the gym


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> easier to name the ones worth doing as there are far too many crap ones people waste there time doing in the gym


Exactly what I was thinking mate.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

rectus said:


> No. You want to use a rope on a cable machine, set it to just above shoulder height (though this can vary depending on who you read). Focus on pulling your elbows out and back, and bring the rope *bell end*s to your ears. The rope allows great range of motion and the ability to bring your scapula together and get a nice contraction. Don't go heavy.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Throwing those gym basketballs on the floor seems to be a popular one these days. It just annoys me!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rectus said:


> Simply, shoulder impingement. You can modify it to make it more safer though, just take a wider grip and row up until your elbows are level with your shoulder (the typical upright row goes much higher). Much shorter range of motion, but safer.


Yeh can see why, I always feel my shoulders are gonna pop out there sockets whenever I do this


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

rectus said:


> Throwing those gym basketballs on the floor seems to be a popular one these days. It just annoys me!


I was just about to add this myself.

Had some goon doing it in the gym today, proper irritating


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh can see why, I always feel my shoulders are gonna pop out there sockets whenever I do this


Yeah, I used to do it myself and it wasn't an pleasant experience. I just used to assume the pain was muscle growth... same with behind the neck lat pull down. That feeling you get of all your muscles contracting is ligaments twisting and tightening.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rectus said:


> Yeah, I used to do it myself and it wasn't an pleasant experience. I just used to assume the pain was muscle growth... same with behind the neck lat pull down. That feeling you get of all your muscles contracting is ligaments twisting and tightening.


Yeh i got talked out of back lat pulleys a while back too, for that very reason but started doing them again now, I find if i lean forward slightly i don't get any strains


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> does this same person make you do straight arm cable pushdowns for your chest too?
> 
> its a lat exercise


Yes did them for lats too didn't get on with them either.

Some people do advocate pullovers for chest but it's not for me I'm afraid


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sit ups!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pec dec machine when you could just do db flies


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> Pec dec machine when you could just do db flies


Never been a fan of it tbh or them tricep machines which is like doing dips I just think there for lazy people and beginners for obvious reason


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

80% of tricep exercises

all i do is CGBP and weighted dips


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> 80% of tricep exercises
> 
> all i do is CGBP and weighted dips


What about skull crushers?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> What about skull crushers?


they hurt my elbows to do true skull crushes with the weight needed afaik


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Upright rows do nothing for me.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

dont like skulls as they fuk my elbows up.

i do however like the pec dec machine, it has one use for me. 90kg loaded, fire your arms in close and hold.......hold...... it burns like a mutha fka


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I rate upright rows

I did injure my already gammy shoulder doing them with a cable machine, also pulled my neck not long ago but that was likely due to not warming up/rushing


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

anything behind the neck that isnt supposed to be


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Gotta be skull crushers for me too have done my elbow twice with this exercise don't discount it's effectiveness but I personally can afford to miss any time through injury


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure that there are many exercises that are actually sh1t and don't work a muscle well. There are lots that people don't get on with or don't do properly so think they are sh1t but ultimately if the muscle you want to train is doing the work then its effective isn't it?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure that there are many exercises that are actually sh1t and don't work a muscle well. There are lots that people don't get on with or don't do properly so think they are sh1t but ultimately if the muscle you want to train is doing the work then its effective isn't it?


I agree. No exercise is sh!t, some are less effective than others and people will have sh!t body mechanics or form when it comes to certain exercise


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

squats, flat bb bench, military press and deads.

:whistling:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Pec dec machine when you could just do db flies


I mostly agree but there are two types of pec fly machines, one is sh!t, the other is great.



WilsonR6 said:


> What about skull crushers?


If you get elbow pain, don't do it. An EZ curl bar will put your hands in a better position but I personally can't do them. The tension on the muscle and tendon is just too much!



Heath said:


> squats, flat bb bench, military press and deads.
> 
> :whistling:


Cool, I will no longer do these and just base my workouts around a Swiss ball.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Heath said:


> squats, flat bb bench, military press and deads.
> 
> :whistling:


What's wrong with squats??


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Tricep Kickback!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

theonlyjosh said:


> Tricep Kickback!


Ha yeah, in studies it showed that out of 100 people, 1 person could do it with proper form.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Flies. I absolutely hate them. Feel like my pecs are gonna rip off and don't feel them working at all.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Flies. I absolutely hate them. Feel like my pecs are gonna rip off and don't feel them working at all.


Well then you need to change your positioning and the level of intensity. Use a light weight, I'm talking something like 7-10kg depending on your strength levels (no need to be a hero). Lay on the bench (I prefer a slight incline) and take your arms out wide (like Jesus) until you feel your pecs contract. Then use your pecs to bring the weight up the starting position. You don't want to be doing this with heavy weights, you will tear something.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Front raises.

Smith machine squats


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

rectus said:


> Well then you need to change your positioning and the level of intensity. Use a light weight, I'm talking something like 7-10kg depending on your strength levels (no need to be a hero). Lay on the bench (I prefer a slight incline) and take your arms out wide (like Jesus) until you feel your pecs contract. Then use your pecs to bring the weight up the starting position. You don't want to be doing this with heavy weights, you will tear something.


No thanks, they are pointless IMO. Big chests are not built with flies and I'll never do them again tbh.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Front raises.
> 
> Smith machine squats


Totally agree on front raises, anterior delts are the most over worked muscle of the body IMO without ever doing front raises


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rectus said:


> *Simply, shoulder impingement.* You can modify it to make it more safer though, just take a wider grip and row up until your elbows are level with your shoulder (the typical upright row goes much higher). Much shorter range of motion, but safer.


yep, speaking from experience :crying:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Incline bench or incline dumbbell only thing they do for me is dislocate my shoulder


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

36-26 said:


> No thanks, they are pointless IMO. Big chests are not built with flies and I'll never do them again tbh.


I think they have their place. Sure, a press is going to give you a big chest but I think flys will assist. I think they helped get that line down my sternum to look more obvious.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

WilsonR6 said:


> A mate of mine thinks shrugs are utter bollocks
> 
> I think hyperextensions are useless, although that's probably posture related(long story)
> 
> Any exercises you refuse to do? Either cause you think they are useless or perhaps bad for you?


Dumbell kickbacks! What a **** exercise if there ever was..


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> dont like skulls as they fuk my elbows up.
> 
> i do however like the pec dec machine, it has one use for me. 90kg loaded, fire your arms in close and hold.......hold...... it burns like a mutha fka


They used to do my elbows too until I worked out why.... I wasn't doing them right, I have now altered my start and finish position, lying on back with arms at full extent, keeping them fully extended move arms back so the bar is back past your forehead then go from there don't bring your arms forward this then takes the strain off your elbows and on to your triceps :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Most real exercises can have value if the context is right.

There are some things however that always surprise me - you see people doing crazy shoulder exercises a lot...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

single arm dumbell tricep extensions. I have never done them in my life and they look gay tbh.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> single arm dumbell tricep extensions. I have never done them in my life and they look gay tbh.


Pfffft bet you don't do kickbacks either!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seated row (closegrip) always thought that was sh!t

prefer wide grip seated rows


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Pfffft bet you don't do kickbacks either!


hell no.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

most personal trainers these days seem to be making up exercise 1 guy had my dad throwing a dumbell over is head from a squat in result of this he hurt his shoulder lol


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

rectus said:


> I think they have their place. Sure, a press is going to give you a big chest but I think flys will assist. I think they helped get that line down my sternum to look more obvious.


i think flys are awesome a good squeeze in then chest gets the people going


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> i think flys are awesome a good squeeze in then chest gets the people going


I agree I love flys. Do 3 sets to start my chest session the 2 sets after every exercise I do.

Couldn't image trainin chest without flys


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

biceps barbel curls


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr Self said:


> biceps barbel curls


Eggs plain.


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

Dumbbell pullover for the chest... Can't stand them, useless so they are

Deadlifts... because I injured my back and I get jealous of other people who can do them


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

OH and bench presses on the smith machine.


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

Dylanbaxtor said:


> How did you manage that?


About 8 years ago I spiked myself during wrestling training- spinal discs were damaged and never fully healed.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glais said:


> kettle bell swings.


They are very effeminate and rather gay.


----------



## Excelinmuscle (Aug 22, 2013)

Smith Machine Squats! NO JUST NO!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

prolly get slated for this but BB rows are sh!t

t-bar and DB ftw!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TheSic said:


> Dumbbell pullover for the chest... Can't stand them, useless so they are
> 
> Deadlifts... because I injured my back and I get jealous of other people who can do them


Are dumbbell pullovers not meant for a lat exercise??

I think people get confused and believe it is for chest and do it wrong and that is why they don't like it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Are dumbbell pullovers not meant for a lat exercise??
> 
> I think people get confused and believe it is for chest and do it wrong and that is why they don't like it


thought lats and serratus


----------

